
Robots, swarming drones and ‘Iron Man’: Welcome to the new arms race - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/checkpoint/wp/2016/06/17/robots-swarming-drones-and-iron-man-welcome-to-the-new-arms-race/?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_wartech-1045pm%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
mpbm
It sounds good, but I say as an Air Force vet, it's not going to happen. The
military rewards loyalty over everything else. The only way to get it to
tolerate the failure inherent in experimentation is to go to war.

